

Pattern Insight is using YUI to provide a Desktop like experience with a Web app - sx
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2009/12/04/pattern-insight/

======
dan_sim
please stop trying to do desktop things with web things...

~~~
haroldtherebel
Don't worry, it looks like "desktop" has just become a buzzword for rich,
responsive UI. This ain't no powerpoint. Looks like a search engine and a code
browser plus some kind of fancy analysis stuff. They mentioned TBs of data,
and I know I wouldn't want to have to install that all on my desktop! Seems
like a sensible choice.

